# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  From Darkness

## tammyy2j

BBC One has released the first trailer for From Darkness, their upcoming four part drama starring Anne-Marie Duff.

From Darkness tells the story of Clare Church (Anne-Marie Duff), who, in the mid-90s, left the Greater Manchester Police, where she often found herself ignored in the office and second place in her relationship with her married DI.After leaving GMP, Clare moved to the remote island of Canna, with her new man, Norrie, and daughter Megan. But now, four bodies from Clareâs past investigations have been unearthed and she finds herself being pulled back in to a world sheâd long since left behind and a case that only she can solve.

The four-part drama was penned by The Paradise scribe Katie Baxendale and is being produced by BBC Drama North, who developed the project from an a original pitch as part of the BBC Writersroom scheme. In addition to Anne-Marie Duff, the cast also includes Johnny Harris (Snow White And The Huntsmen), Richard Rankin (The Crimson Field) and Luke Newberry (In The Flesh). Helen Ziegler is the series produce, while Hilary Martin and Oliver Kent executive produced. The Village and Call The Midwife helmer Domic Leclerc is the director.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W3s...layer_embedded

----------

Dazzle (02-10-2015)

----------

